# How often do you clean the litter boxen?



## nobunnynoclue (May 8, 2012)

Hi there!

I currently clean out my rabbits litter boxes once per week. But I'm beginning to wonder if this is part of the reason that Fiona will pee outside of the box. Maybe it's just too dirty for her...

So how often do you clean it out? And do you notice any behavior or litter box training issues when their litter pan is dirty?

thanks!


----------



## ZRabbits (May 8, 2012)

I clean mine every other day. And yes, all my bunnies are spoiled for clean litter boxes and will pee right outside of it if they think it's too dirty. Noticed after 3 days they will definiltey start peeing outside the litter box. 

I clean their crates thoroughly once a week. But litter boxes are changed every other day.

K


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 8, 2012)

I do a full cleaning once a week. This is when I dump all the dirty litter, scrub out the box and put in fresh litter. 
Once more a week I will scoop out the wet/dirty litter and clean the hay off the grate. 
For Tesla and Kraken who both have corner boxes without a grate, I will scoop daily and clean once a week like the others.


----------



## BunMommaD (May 8, 2012)

We clean cookie box daily... And his whole area weekly... We've always done it daily, so I haven't seen whether he would have an accident otherwise... He does get so excited when it's fresh tho lol


----------



## melbaby80 (May 8, 2012)

Every two days I scoop out the pee litter and once a week I clean out the entire box with an enzyme wash


----------



## saidinjester (May 8, 2012)

I scoop dirty litter about every other day and change it out completely once a week.


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 8, 2012)

I change Derby's twice a week. He is in high horomone stage and after 3 days it is really smelly.


----------



## Samara (May 8, 2012)

We use large rectangle litter boxes; we change them every other day. 

They'll still use them when they're dirty, but it means more time grooming for me. 

If I don't keep my cat box clean my oldest cat Grover will pee on throw rugs, blankets or in the hamper.


----------



## patches2593 (May 8, 2012)

i clean mine every other day since i dont lke the fact of him sitting in his own soiled bedding and poop and then running all over my bed 

how do you scrub out the litter pan? outside, bathtub, hose, inside...etc? what works best and what do you use?


----------



## HEM (May 8, 2012)

We change the litter in Dilly's litter box every 2-3 days
We try to clean her cage with a water/vinegar wash every weekend. She will always leave some poo's in her cage when we clean it and one pee. Then she goes in her litter box.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 8, 2012)

*patches2593 wrote: *


> how do you scrub out the litter pan? outside, bathtub, hose, inside...etc? what works best and what do you use?


I use the kitchen sink. First I empty all the dirty litter as much as I can. I then rinse a bit. I scrub with hot soapy water (regular dish soap works well) then rinse. Next I spray with a vinegar and water mix and scrub a bit with that. Then a final rinse and dry with a dish towel. This keeps them really clean and keeps any calcium deposits from building up too much. If there are more calcium deposits, you may need to use strait vinegar and let it soak for a bit then scrub. If you have grates for your litter boxes, then scrub those as well to keep them clean.


----------



## JuneBug3 (May 8, 2012)

I scoop Junes daily and wash her pan once a week. She goes to the bathroom a lot and i dont like her sitting in it.


----------



## melbaby80 (May 8, 2012)

*patches2593 wrote: *


> i clean mine every other day since i dont lke the fact of him sitting in his own soiled bedding and poop and then running all over my bed
> 
> how do you scrub out the litter pan? outside, bathtub, hose, inside...etc? what works best and what do you use?


bathroom sink or tub once I have it emptied, I usually will wipe it down with a Clorox wipe before I use soap and water.


----------



## nobunnynoclue (May 10, 2012)

Guys, how are you scoopping out pee? You're not using clumping litter, are you? I use feline pine and it is not "scoopable".


----------



## BugLady (May 10, 2012)

I scoop every day, and do a full cleaning once per week.

I used pressed paper litter, it's shaped into pellets, so I can scoop up the corner where he pees pretty easily.


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (May 10, 2012)

*nobunnynoclue wrote: *


> Guys, how are you scoopping out pee? You're not using clumping litter, are you? I use feline pine and it is not "scoopable".


If they pee in the corner, the litter tends to stick together and can be scooped out easily. If they just pee in the litter box, then I move all the litter to one end and take a scoop and gently shake it over the garbage bag. The used stuff falls through leaving the intact pellets that I just put back into the litter box. I use wood pellets (like feline pine).


----------



## JuneBug3 (May 10, 2012)

*nobunnynoclue wrote: *


> Guys, how are you scoopping out pee? You're not using clumping litter, are you? I use feline pine and it is not "scoopable".


I use the Kaytee soft granules. She only uses one side of her box so its pretty easy to scoop out


----------



## RosyRabbits (May 10, 2012)

I clean the corner she uses as the bathroom everytime it starts getting a smell to it. Which is around once or twice a week. We had to stop using the litter box when she chewed on it to where it was so sharped we were worried she'd cut herself. Plus she use to shove it out of the way to use the corner.

We scoop all the soiled bedding out and wipe it down with vinegar to kill the smell and break down the calcium in the urine. Then put fresh bedding in. I also do full cleanings since she likes to poop around other places besides that corner and the freshen the cage up. I use the Carefresh brand of bedding in Bunny's cage.

Reading some of the other posts of bunnies that love when their cage is clean I'm kinda jealous. Bunny absolutely hates when I clean her cage.


----------



## qtipthebun (May 10, 2012)

Q gets mad if I do it more than every 3 or 4 days. But, peeing outside it isn't a problem for her. It's just when it gets to the point that it starts to bother me (usually at about 4 days). She dislikes when it's fresh and will throw all the litter out for an hour or so after I clean it....once she pees in it once, though, she'll let me put the litter back in.


----------



## RosyRabbits (May 11, 2012)

Maybe you can try one of those triangle or rectangle litter boxes with the grates on them? That way you can clean the litter box and Q can't get to the litter?

At least all yours does is throw the litter out. Bunny will charge me the next time I stick my hand in her cage on a day I've cleaned it. She bit real hard once where it left a noticeable mark. And its only on cleaning days. Other days I put my hand in to refill her hay and grass or give her, her veggies and she's fine, she'll beg for attention and lick my hand and butt her head against my hand. I think its just her being territorial. Plus she's finicky about where everything goes in her cage.


----------



## agnesthelion (May 23, 2012)

Once a day. Heck, sometimes I even do another second quick each day! I'm a bit anal. But I also think Agnes is too. 

I do a thorough cleaning once a week with vinegar or safe cleaner.


----------



## Nela (May 23, 2012)

My girls get a full clean one a week although that is changing now since I am more and more able to take care of them myself.

Crumble, with living inside and being the picky bunny that he is, has his royal toilet cleaned every day or second day at the very most.


----------



## Mariah (May 23, 2012)

My kids get their litter boxes dumped and scrubbed everyday. If I don't do it everyday their litter boxes smell! I wish I could do it once a week like many of you do. I also do it everyday so I can keep track how much they are both pooping and peeing daily. I use aspen shavings.


----------

